# pourtant/néanmoins



## cjromo

*Je ne savais pas que les apparences etaient pourtant trompeuse
*hola atodos
me gustaria saber que significa,
de antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## Liliana15

Tal vez así:

_No sabía que las apariencias fueran sin embargo engañosas_

Pero no me suena bien ese _sin embargo_ ahí, depende del contexto....


----------



## cjromo

muchas gracias!


----------



## nusuto

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Salut!
Il y a quelque difference entre les deux mots *pourtant/néanmoins*?
Merci!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En el foro Français seulement hablaron del tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=120347
Mira si te ayuda.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nusuto

Bon, plus ou moins... Mais suffisamment. Merci! ;-)


----------



## josepbadalona

Par contre = considerado como poco literario, muy utilizado oralmente
cependant, pourtant,= corrientes y correctos
toutefois= un poco más sostenido
néanmoins = sostenido
nonobstant = muy (demasiado) sostenido


----------



## yserien

Y el entrañable, el primero que aprendemos los españoles, "quand même" que tal vez no tenga rigor académico pero que es muy utilizado verbalmente.(No olvideis que existe ya un foro anterior)


----------



## enrique_tng

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
en la siguiente frase es posible cambiar el lugar de "si bien" luego de commence?;

"Tout n'avait pourtant pas si bien commence"

 o en todo caso puedo escribie la oracion de esta manera:

"tout n'avait pas commence pourtant si bien"

Merci


----------



## lpfr

No tu frase no es correcta. Pero puedes empezar por "pourtant":
  "Pourtant, tout n'avait pas si bien commencé".


----------



## Paquita

o al final...
"Tout n'avait pas si bien commencé, pourtant".


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Entonces Pourtant y Cependant ambos se traducen al español como "Sin Embargo"?

Supongo entonces que nonobstant es "no obstante", cierto?


----------



## mabeli

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Tengo una duda sobre el adverbio* pourtant.* Según tengo entendido los adverbios tienen que ir detrás de pas pero me encuetro esta frase
 Il n'a pourtant pas une tête à ça...
 Me podeis aclarar esto
Gracias
Mabeli


----------



## mabeli

en español, por favor

gracias


----------



## yserien

El contexto es un poco corto.
Pourtant se puede traducir por "no obstante, a pesar de , sin embargo...(no me atrevo con una traducción, la verdad)


----------



## fragnol123

No sé si existe una regla, pero cuando el adverbio tiene más sílabas que "pas", es muy frecuente que se sitúe delante. 

Se dice :
_Je n'ai pas bien compris_ (_bien_ se pronuncia en una sóla sílaba en francés)
_Je n'ai pas tout compris_

Pero :
_Je n'ai certainement pas compris_
_Je n'ai sans doute pas..._
_Je n'ai sûrement_...

Si dices : "_je n'ai pas certaine*ment *compris_" (que es erróneo) la sílaba acentuada, la que pronuncias con más intensidad, es "-ment", y el "pas" apenas se oye. Para que la negación se oiga claramente, se dice : "Je n'ai certainement *pas *compris". Lo mismo pasa con _pourtant _en tu frase.

Espero no haberte liado .
Un saludo.


----------



## Jab'

Es completamente correcto...

Puedes decir también "Pourtant, il n'a pas une tête à ça"

Pero nunca diría "Il n'a pas pourtant une tête à ça"*....suena raro.

Jab'


----------



## mabeli

Gracias fragnol123,  ya veo que no existe una regla clara en cuanto a la negación con los adverbios, y tu ejemplo es muy claro
Tambien tengo dudas sobre la colocación de los adverbios en el passé compossé, me puedes aclarar algo?

gracias
mabeli


----------



## fragnol123

Seguramente habrá una regla, sólo que yo no sé cuál es. Te responderé con mucho gusto, pero creo que tienes que abrir otro hilo o nuestras amigas moderadoras borrarán los mensjaes por no estar relacionados con el título del hilo.  (Y si puedes poner algún ejemplo, mejor). Un saludo.


----------



## pacadansc

Voilà un citation du livre: _L'essentiel de the grammaire française_ (Léon-François Hoffman):

"Il n'y a guère de règles absolues en ce qui concerne la place de l'adverbe. De façon générale, l'adverbe qui modifie un verbe se place immédiatement après un temps simple, et, quand il s'agit d'un temps composé, entre le verbe auxiliaire et le participe passé.

Cependant, pour mettre l'adverbe en valeur, on peut souvent le placer soit au début, soit à la fin de la phrase. 

La plupart des adverbes de temps et de lieu peuvent se placer soit avant le sujet, soit après le verbe, soit après le complément d'objet:

Maintenant je comprends votre inquiétude.
Je comprends maintenant votre inquitiétude.
Je comprend votre inquiétude maintenant.
[...]"


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Je le traduirais par *sin embargo/ así y todo, no tiene pinta de*.... 
J'ajouterais qu'en recontextualisant la formulation avec d'autres exemples dans ma tête "il n'a pourtant pas... " me semble tout à fait correct. 
EX :Il n'a pourtant pas l'air de souffrir...Etc...


----------



## mabeli

Merci a tous
Mabeli


----------



## Carmfrance

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, me gustaría saber si la frase "Dieu sait pourtant" es una expresión francesa, sé que "Dieu sait" es "sólo Dios sabe", pero ese "sin embargo", no me parece que tenga mucho sentido en la frase.
Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Carmfrance, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

En théorie:
- Bien sabe Dios...


> no me parece que tenga mucho sentido en la frase.


Tu ne nous donnes pas la phrase por qu'on puisse en juger .
Le contexte est obligatoire .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Carmfrance

Je m'excuse de n'avoir pas mis le contexte mais la phrase était trop long. Voici: 
[...] derrière cette image, Dieu sait pourtant, et son ouvre l'epreuve, qu'il était....

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Carmfrance:

Tant qu'à faire de mettre un bout de phrase, mieux vaudrait mettre la partie qui nous éclairerait... Qu'il était quoi ? 

Voilà ce qu'on appelle contexte. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

sería "y Dios sabe que..."


----------



## Carmfrance

Muchas gracias a todos.  Parece que tengo que seguir afinando en mis próximas preguntas, no me lo tengáis demasiado en cuenta soy nueva novísima.

Merci encore.


----------



## shantalina

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola!

Se trata de un texto que habla de las injusticias cometidas en los controles aeroportuarios con ciertos pasajeros, la frase dice así:

Toujours en règle, il est pourtant toujours contrôlé et refoulé.

Siendo il la persona que pasa los controles en el aeropuerto.

La traducción: Siempre en regla, él (viajero) es siempre controlado y rechazado.

Pero no me cuadra.

Alguien me puede aportar otra versión?

Gracias


----------



## emartinp

"Pourtant" significa "sin embargo". 
De todas formas, amplía el texto a traducir, añadiendo las frases anteriores, a ver si se entiende mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## jprr

Siempre en regla, es sin embargo siempre controlado y rechazado  ??


----------



## shantalina

Sí, siempre en regla (sus papeles) pero controlado y rechazado.  Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Toujours en règle, il est pourtant toujours contrôlé et refoulé.
> Siempre en regla, él (viajero) es siempre controlado y rechazado.


 
yo diría, cambiando un poco la traducción: 
_Aunque está__ siempre en regla, se le sigue sin embargo controlando y rechazando._


----------



## camargo

Hola
De acuerdo con Tina. Quizás una leve variante:
Aunque esté en regla...
O:
Aún estando en regla...
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,. bonne nuit

Aunque la propuesta de Tina está correcta me parece que alarga inútilmente la frase que está en estilo telegráfico que, creo, ha de ser respetado en español:
- Siempre en regla y sin embargo siempre controlado y rechazado

Sin embargo el _rechazado _me molesta un poco. Quizá:
-  repelido
  Opinión personal 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## shantalina

Hola!  Qué tal: Siempre en regla y, sin embargo, siempre controlado y repudiado.

Un saludo


----------



## LaMaCaRa

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¡¡¡¡¡¡HoLa a ToDos!!!!

Alguien sería tan amable de ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase, principalmente lo que está en negrita:

*C'est pourtant de quoi nous eûmes la preuve lorsque,* au bout de plusieurs années passées sans la rencontrer, nous recûmes de lui une longue lettre dont les premiers paragraphes nous alarmèrent [...]

GRACIAS, 
SaLuDoS


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sin embargo fue de lo que tuvimos la prueba...


----------



## Wamba

_*Sin embargo tuvimos la prueba de ello cuando...*_


----------



## Nikem

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
¿Cuál es la traducción de "pourtant" en esta frase? Porque no parece ser "sin embargo"...

notre société ne supporte plus la violence, ne lui accorde plus de légitimité, ne lui reconnaît plus de sens _(ainsi la banalisation de l’expression, *pourtant *sociologiquement absurde, de « violence gratuite »). _

Yo pensé en:
... (de esa manera se banaliza la expresión, *por cierto* sociológicamente absurda, de “violencia gratuita”).


----------



## suroeste

¡Hola Nikem!

No creo que haya otra traducción de pourtant. 

Tienes que tener en cuenta que "pourtant" se refiere a "la banalisation", no a "l'expression". 

"sin embargo" no me parece inadecuado.

No te quedas mal con  "por cierto", pero no es la traducción exacta

Saludos


----------



## esteban

Creo que en este caso ese "pourtant" podría quedar implícito:


ainsi la banalisation de l’expression, *pourtant *sociologiquement  absurde, de « violence gratuite

<=>

de allí que se trivialice la expresión de "violencia gratuita", lo que, sociológicamente hablando, constituye un absurdo


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Nikem

Gracias, Esteban, por tu respuesta. Me parece muy ingeniosa, aunque es verdad que, como dice suroeste, y pensándolo de nuevo, me parece que no queda mal decir "sin embargo", pero me sigue sonando un poco raro.


¡Gracias a ambos!


----------



## duduu21

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes,

¿*"Por lo tanto"* puede ser un sinónimo de *"sin embargo"*, y pues significar *"pourtant"*, o no? 

(Contexto : 
_"On risque de perdre son concours, pourtant indispensable."
= Se corre el peligro de perder(se?) su participación, sin embargo/por lo tanto imprescindible._

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## willg

No no es posible, la verdad no sabría explicarte bien la razón, pero sin embargo involucra frases opuestas, por lo tanto involucra más un resultado. 

Pourtant solo puede ser sin embargo.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Por lo tanto n'est pas l'équivalent de pourtant. Ils ne veulent pas dire la même chose du tout !

Por lo tanto: par conséquent.
Sin embargo : pourtant

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## duduu21

Es lo que me parecía. Muchas gracias Willg y Gévy  
Buenas tardes


----------



## ultravioleta

Nikem said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA
> Hilos unidos​
> ¿Cuál es la traducción de "pourtant" en esta frase? Porque no parece ser "sin embargo"...
> 
> notre société ne supporte plus la violence, ne lui accorde plus de légitimité, ne lui reconnaît plus de sens _(ainsi la banalisation de l’expression, *pourtant *sociologiquement absurde, de « violence gratuite »). _
> 
> Yo pensé en:
> ... (de esa manera se banaliza la expresión, *por cierto* sociológicamente absurda, de “violencia gratuita”).



No me suena tan raro, solo que es subordinada de otra expresión subordinada por el paréntesis... entonces, sería: (así, la banalización de la expresión "violencia gratuita", resulta/por lo tanto, sociológicamente, un absurdo).

Saludos!
UV


----------



## Paquita

ultravioleta said:


> No me suena tan raro, solo que es subordinada de otra expresión subordinada por el paréntesis... entonces, sería: (así, la banalización de la expresión "violencia gratuita", resulta/por lo tanto, sociológicamente, un absurdo).



Como ha sido indicado arriba "pourtant" *nunca* significa "por lo tanto" a pesar de la semejanza de sonidos.
"Pourtant" es sin embargo, no obstante, tiene valor concesivo y nunca de resultado, consecuencia.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias Paqui por la aclaración, he aprendido con tu respuesta! y disculpa que se me haya pasado la respuesta de Gévy.
Saludos.
UV


----------

